# Anchor and 'stuff



## CoolDude

What kind of anchor do you have for your yak and how much line?

What kind of (saltwater) fishing do you do (deep water, structure, backwater, etc)?

How many times have you been turtled?

Was your turtle incident/s caused by a big fish, big swell/wave or being off center?

Do you have a wetsuit and neoprene booties?

:fishing:


----------



## gilly21

What kind of anchor do you have for your yak and how much line? 5lb fold up style. 50-75 feet of line

What kind of (saltwater) fishing do you do (deep water, structure, backwater, etc)? Yes to all. Have been a couple miles out kingfishing and up in creeks I had to pull the yak through because they were too shallow to get to.

How many times have you been turtled? Two. First time was in December of 2009 on the point after dropping 3 large shark baits. Lota sharks in the water where I was and had a bigger wave catch me sideways on the bar about 100 or so yards out. Nothing in yak to loose but with so many biters I got the hell back in quick.
Turtle 2 was in the Neuse river reaching for a metal rod because I saw a fish jump next to me. Looked like a Spanish to me and due to too many beers, and overall haste I simply came off center and turtled. Lost a bunch of stuff on that one including a custom and 50 Cabo.

Was your turtle incident/s caused by a big fish, big swell/wave or being off center? Wave and inexperience

Do you have a wetsuit and neoprene booties? Was wearing waders and a dry top. Came back in dry as a bone.


----------



## Ronaulmtd

Same answer as above-5 # folding anchor and 75 feet of 3/16 braided chord.
All types of saltwater and most types of fresh/brackish waters
Never turtled in three years of kayaking- mostly use a Hobie Outback- very stable kayak at 33 inches wide-
I do not use wet suits- breathable waders and a dry top are what I wear in cold weather


----------



## Wilber

Anchor, 6 lb stainless bar, don't want to be hooked up too tight to the bottom.
Backwater, trout, Pups and Flounder.
Nope. Watched son "surf" a boat wake to a bad end.
I have used waders and a dry top, I think a wet suit would be very uncomfortable after about 5 minutes. But more important than cold gear, is sun gear. Sunny, 80 degrees and a pair of board shorts and no shirt will land you in the skin cancer lab, I'm just saying. The sun screen tech in clothing is really good, if you are willing to pay $200 for a good dry top, then pay $20 for a decent long sleeve sun block t shirt.


----------



## JAM

Wilber said:


> Anchor, 6 lb stainless bar, don't want to be hooked up too tight to the bottom.
> Backwater, trout, Pups and Flounder.
> Nope. Watched son "surf" a boat wake to a bad end.
> I have used waders and a dry top, I think a wet suit would be very uncomfortable after about 5 minutes. But more important than cold gear, is sun gear. Sunny, 80 degrees and a pair of board shorts and no shirt will land you in the skin cancer lab, I'm just saying. The sun screen tech in clothing is really good, if you are willing to pay $200 for a good dry top, then pay $20 for a decent long sleeve sun block t shirt.


3.5 Pound Kayak anchor, 60 feet of Line, it has held me in 30 plus mph winds, less is more... 
The New wet Suits, I have a year old O'neil 2 Zip Zen, they are not the wetsuits of the past, very comfortable, and very very warm.. I usually have to pull my zipper down to vent while I paddle. Been in 42 air 46 water over 20 not winds... That and some 5 mil surf booties and life is good... I do not mess in the cold water much (cause nothing swims in it here) if I were to be a cold water fisherman I would have a DRYSUIT., Turtling is part of the game, never turtled in the sound and I would not call it turtling when a wave eats you on the shoals.. But I've been eaten 5 times off of Cape Point... Have bailed my boat in the Sound 2x when Clients Turtled .... Self Rescue is the First thing I learned with my boat in 02... Picked up kayak and that day put it in some calmer waters and myself and Zing Pow Figured it out... Should be EVERY kayakers first order of business... 

JAM


----------



## Wilber

Well you did it John, gonna have to go try on wet suits now.
I also have a pair of neoprene Shamono wading shoes that are nice when it's cooler.
I second the self rescue drill. We got a dozen folks together and did the drill in a pool. We used different scenarios; with waders, long pants and shoes, short and a tee shirt. It helped.


----------



## biteon

I have a 3lb grapple style with 50ft of line. I should probably get 30ft just for fishing lakes and such but right now it suits me fine. Holds up well with no problem..


makoslayer.blogspot.com


----------



## CoolDude

Thank you guys so much for your replies. I'm on a very tight budget and I found an 8lb mushroom anchor pretty cheap. However, my brain was telling me that it was too big for kayak fishing and (2) I would probably turtle myself when I tried to pull it up. I know there were times in my dad's aluminum boat that we had to drive backward to unlock the anchor from the ground. Sounds like it would be complicated and or sometimes impossible in a yak (??)...so I was leaning towards using a 10lb weight lifting plate or even a concrete filled 1/2 gallon milk jug. Do you think it's really necessary in the bay or ocean to have an anchor that "catches on" to the bottom?

I was leaning towards 50' of 3/8 or 1/2" line...nylon over cotton braid. I figured 100' is too much line to stow and too far to pull an anchor up. The general consensus appears to be leaning towards 50-75 feet so I was pretty close on this one. I've had my (used) yak for a whole month and with everything going crazy, have yet to "put it together" or put it on the water. I need to get on the ball.

I was born and raised with freshwater fishing. The only time we wore waders was trout fishing rivers. The big thing then was falling down and drowning because the waders would fill up creating a suction that sometimes wouldn't let you get out of them to return to the surface. Eventhough it's 20 yrs later, I was cringing everytime I saw a kayaker with waders on. I thought...they'll find that guy bloated in China if he gets turtled, but that's obviously not the case (????) with everyone wearing waders and kayaking. Do to my (un-necessary) worrying (????) I was leaning towards a cheap (used) wetsuit. I went to PLO a few days ago, didn't take the yak, but as I enjoyed the sun, calm water and lack of fishing taking my bait....I was surely wishing I had bought my yak along on the trip  

I've been hangin' on to my Yakkin' virginity for too long. Another week or two and I need to loose my cherry - haha.


----------



## JAM

Won't catch me waerin waders in a Kayak, IMHO its like taking a shower with your socks on.. JAM


----------



## WILSON

I usually bring two different anchor ropes coiled up in my crate. One is 15' and the other is 50'. I think I use the 15' one 90% of the time for the fishing I do. I also use a stake out pole often as well. 

As far as the wader thing. I've jumped in and swam several hundred yards just to see if I could still swim. I did just fine in sheltered waters. It all depends on current and conditions as well as physical ability. 

Paired with a true dry top there is no where I wouldn't fish.


----------



## JAM

WILSON said:


> Paired with a true dry top there is no where I wouldn't fish.


To each his own, but the Shoals or just a Beach Launch in Hatteras would not be pretty in Waders and the Best Dry Top on the Planet...

JAM


----------



## fish militia

Both vids are produced by some of the God Fathers of the sport. Jim has traveled the world and some of his launches in Cali make the OBX look like preschool. Not to mention I've followed some guys from New Zealand and South Africa whose launch points are insane and they all wear waders and dry tops.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OYwG52p4yjs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DtgYP3Xrhdo

Wet suits are designed to keep warmth in the water. Not out of it.

Should you hit the water in a wetsuit and have a long paddle even in moderate chilly weather, then hypothermia odds are high.

Get wet in waders and a jacket and the material will help protect you from the air and wind.

Wet suits are gauged in thickness. Over shoot what you need and you'll sweat to death. Undershoot it and you'll freeze.

Wet suits are the least practical and you would need several to properly stay comfortable in diffent temps and they would provide the least thermal protection above water if you get wet.

And most importantly..It's not recommended for newbies or even advanced yakers to be in frigid water alone.


----------



## jmadre

CoolDude said:


> Thank you guys so much for your replies. I'm on a very tight budget and I found an 8lb mushroom anchor pretty cheap. However, my brain was telling me that it was too big for kayak fishing and (2) I would probably turtle myself when I tried to pull it up. I know there were times in my dad's aluminum boat that we had to drive backward to unlock the anchor from the ground. Sounds like it would be complicated and or sometimes impossible in a yak (??)...so I was leaning towards using a 10lb weight lifting plate or even a concrete filled 1/2 gallon milk jug. Do you think it's really necessary in the bay or ocean to have an anchor that "catches on" to the bottom?


I use a Bruce-style anchor or a window sash weight, depending on where I'm fishing. The sash weights for the river where current is slow and I'm concerned about losing an anchor in the stumps, the Bruce-style anchor for clear, sandy bottoms.

The Bruce-style anchor is lightweight (2.2 lbs) for its holding power, and it sets easily due to its design. I bought it from Austin Kayak.

I don't typically carry an anchor in the ocean, unless the wind is low and I'll be fishing where the current is slow. I do, however, use a drift chute quite a bit in the ocean.


----------



## huntingwood

I have a small claw type anchor, works well but I usually only anchor around rocks and pilings. Rig it with a zip tie to break when snagged.

I've turtled plenty of times, mostly from big waves when paddling back in from dropping shark baits at night.

I agree with JAM, you won't catch me in waders in a kayak when the water's cold. I wear a 4/3 O'neill wetsuit, the same one I surf in, with 7 mm booties. It's not the most comfortable thing and I actually hate wearing it in the kayak, but I know if something happens that I can last for a long time. Waders may be okay as long as you can get back in your boat fairly quickly, but if you get separated from your kayak or it sinks you are in serious trouble if you don't have a wetsuit. I can surf in water in the upper 30's and low 40's for quite a while in mine. My suit actually keeps me pretty warm out of water, but when it's really cold out with a strong wind I just wear a regular insulated jacket and pants over the wetsuit.


----------



## JAM

huntingwood said:


> I have a small claw type anchor, works well but I usually only anchor around rocks and pilings. Rig it with a zip tie to break when snagged.
> 
> I've turtled plenty of times, mostly from big waves when paddling back in from dropping shark baits at night.
> 
> I agree with JAM, you won't catch me in waders in a kayak when the water's cold. I wear a 4/3 O'neill wetsuit, the same one I surf in, with 7 mm booties. It's not the most comfortable thing and I actually hate wearing it in the kayak, but I know if something happens that I can last for a long time. Waders may be okay as long as you can get back in your boat fairly quickly, but if you get separated from your kayak or it sinks you are in serious trouble if you don't have a wetsuit. I can surf in water in the upper 30's and low 40's for quite a while in mine. My suit actually keeps me pretty warm out of water, but when it's really cold out with a strong wind I just wear a regular insulated jacket and pants over the wetsuit.


4 3 Oneil 2 zip zen for me... Its nice to have support crews all around you if something goes bad, but most of us are not that lucky... If I were to be in cold water allot, I would get a DrySuit. For the limited use in CW, Wet Suit is just fine...Never Waders..... Right tool for the Right Job.... IMHO waders do not belong in Kayaks, but as I stated to each his own... When I got my First Kayak I think there were 8 SOT's on the Island, I had 3 of them... Never seen Russell, Troy, or Jayson ever use waders for Striper Fishin (when we had Stripers here) I'll stick with what I see up close, not from afar.... 

JAM


----------



## WILSON

I do think a dry suit is best for cold water. I also think the wader myth needs to die. I can swim just fine in mine but body shape and physical ability can change all that too. 

I have surfed up to 6 hrs in COLD conditions but I'm usually very active during surf sessions. When I Stand up paddle in the cold weather it doesn't take very long to get cold because there's no water in the suit to keep u warm. 

It still all depends on what you are comfortable in.


----------



## fish militia

For simple discussions sake.

If a pair of waders were to fill completely full of water the negative buoyancy would not be great enough to pull a person under that is wearing a PFD. Never happen.

If a wet suit was best for open air exposure then you would see the guys on Deadliest Catch wear nothing but under their Grundens. It would make more sense then wearing several layers of additional weight for a 20 hour work day. Those fellas get wet almost non stop by frigid (artic) water in frigid (artic) air temps.

When speaking of sinking a kayak.. I revert back to what I said..no one has any business kayak fishing alone in frigid water. But no matter what you were wearing in frigid water if your boat sank and you were any distance from shore..You are going to be in trouble. Same applies of the yak got away from you.

I know I watched Matt Shepard fall out of his kayak while we were offshore in his waders and raincoat. He got a little wet down inside and he continued to fish for sometime. His waders and raincoat acted as a wind block and thermal insulator. He wouldn't have been able to do this in wet suit in the dead of December when the NW winds were cranking and we were chasing blackfin tuna.

I know that I filmed with Russell on a few occasions in the dead of winter, while he was wearing a full suit ( hood, booties, gloves) and the second he climbed out of the water ( after only being in about 10 mins ) he beelined for the parlor to strip his gear off, so he didn't freeze to death. His own words.

I've been at Kiptopeke State Park night fishing for striper when the air temp plumeted on us and were causing the moisture on our boats to freeze into a quarter inch sheet. My waders and a couple proper layers provided ample warmth and protection..even if I had hit the water.

Now the dry suit unarguably is the safest of them all.

But waders are the most versatile of them all and allows one to adjust to the air and water temps around them, while offering plenty of protection.

I am not looking from afar..I am speaking from my own experiences.


----------



## JAM

Like I said to each his Own... Never Said you would die in them, but from having watched the Surfers, I want the WetSuits Swimming ability long term...

The Key to me anyways is to stay in the boat... The WetSuit is to be able to Swim Home if I have to.. An emergency thing... Plenty warm when Dry and not bad when wet...With that and my PFD I could last for several hours out there, while God Forbid, I wait for rescue, or swim home... 

Quick Dunks sure its all good in the Waders and DryTop, extended period of Time in the water... I know what I'd be in... DrySuit is my Number one choice, but for as little cold water that I do the WetSuit my number 2... 

Not one Fishing Vessel in the Hatteras Fleet will allow you to wear Waders on them, something about Insurance purposes
And on Deadliest Catch NO One is wearin waders...

JMHO 
JAM


----------



## huntingwood

fish militia said:


> When speaking of sinking a kayak.. I revert back to what I said..no one has any business kayak fishing alone in frigid water. But no matter what you were wearing in frigid water if your boat sank and you were any distance from shore..You are going to be in trouble. Same applies of the yak got away from you.


Whatever works for you, I'm just saying that you can't expect to survive in cold water for very long in waders. I fish alone in cold water plenty. I actually almost sank my kayak last year, when the water was in the upper 40's. I had gotten a crack in the bottom of the hull and didn't realize it until it opened up and started filling the hull with water pretty quickly. I was maybe a little over a quarter mile from shore and managed to paddle most of the way back in before the back end was underwater.

I normally keep my freediving fins in my storage hatch. If I had sunk, I know that I could have made the swim back in my wetsuit. If I had sunk out there by myself in waders, I don't think I would have made it.


----------



## ruddyduck

Sorry wrong again Jam


----------



## JAM

ruddyduck said:


> Sorry wrong again Jam


Might be wrong sometimes but not about this, at least I ain't a DICK, Ruddy... Pop some **** off in person next time your down...I've been just ignoring you, but if you would like some attention, I can provide that as well...What it been bout 3 years now since you have even been on a KAYAK...Looks GREAT on top of your Truck, back in the day we would call that Posing, climb back in your Beer Can.... @ss

JAM


----------



## CoolDude

Well, I finally got my anchor in the mail. Dang thing is about the size of a beer bottle with it's "grappling hooks" tucked upward - LOL. I certainly hope that it stops the yak from moving along. I guess I have everything I need...I just need to go ahead and put it all together


----------



## jmadre

I don't know if it's been mentioned here, but tie your anchor line to the bottom of that anchor and then secure the line to the end of the shaft with a wire tie. That way you can break the wire tie and pull your anchor 'backwards' out of a snag. Don't forget a couple of extra wire ties in the kayak somewhere.


----------



## ruddyduck

Well thanks for the kind words JAM


----------



## ruddyduck

Well Jam, I have still caught more citation drum from the yak than you have. I was hoping to let you catch up. Well I see that's not going to happen, so I need to get back at it. Have a good day man.


----------



## JAM

ruddyduck said:


> Well Jam, I have still caught more citation drum from the yak than you have. I was hoping to let you catch up. Well I see that's not going to happen, so I need to get back at it. Have a good day man.


Been Kayak fishing 10 Years now, got a King, Citation Drum, Citation Sheeps Head, Citation Sea Mullet, Citation Speck, and Thousands and Thousands of Non Citation Fish..But that is not even in the equation on why I do what I do. 

I Kayak Fish for the Fun, not for the Paper, I Kayak Fish and Guide to have other people have Fun, I Kayak fish to see the Look of a 7 year Old Catch his First Speck from a YAK. I Kayak Fish to see three generations of folks out on kayaks having the time of their Lives. I Kayak fish to share the Knowledge that I have been taught by others. Paper has nothing to do with it..

I stopped Chasin Paper in 07 when I stopped Beach Drum fishin.... Now I just do it for the fun, sure I will pick a Target fish, and go get a Citation for it, but its now more about the FUN... Hence my Quest for a Beach Pompano this year, just talkin Crap about a Fish I have never targeted and havin fun cause I never went after Pompano before... 

Spent 4 Straight Years off of Cape Point, Diamond Shoals and the Last 6 at and In Hatteras Inlet You Know what I never Have had, To Be RESCUED, I have never had to have Hatteras Island Rescue or the Coast guard called to get me out of something I could not get myself out of. I never Wrote a Check my @ss Could not Cash..I guess ya got me beat there too... Let me Know the next time the entertainment starts I missed it the last time..Bout 10 or so of my friends didn't, you can thank them for makin the phone call, if they did not from what they tell me, you would still be out there... 

Have Fun Man

JAM

Ps Your boy can't delete the Truth this time.. Game Set Match...


----------



## ruddyduck

Can we get back to the original thread............Hey man what kind of toilet do YOU have?????????


----------



## derekm

Ruddyduck, seems like you have little man's syndrome. Always want to one up someone, and make it be known when you think the person isn't right. 

JAM is one of the most knowledgeable people when it comes to fishing Hatteras and there areas around Hatteras . I have only met him in person a handful of times, and every time he has shared he knowledge of fishing the area, and helped put me on some nice fish. I respect people like him that aren't afraid to share the secrets and want to help others catch fish. Keep doing what you do JAM!


----------



## roostertail

Has anyone ever tried using a 4lb brick as an anchor in slower current? derekm you have 7 posts. Do you know enough to trash one or the other?


----------



## gilly21

roostertail said:


> Do you know enough to trash one or the other?


Ugh Why am I getting in this? :beer:

Ruddy has been a member since 05 and has contributed a total of 12 posts in his tenyer. What gives him or any of us enough credit to talk sh!t to any one another? Who freaking cares. I dont know Ruddy. JAM is a very respected outfitter and fisherman. I really met him back in 06 he built my first heaver the same year. He landed one of his last Sunday morning drum in front of my truck in April 07 I think it was. Fished beside him a few times, and bull sh!tted as much. Do I think everything he says is gospel, no. do I listen to his opinion yep. But I also will listen to every opinion out there even if from a *********(I am not calling JAM a retard  ). It never hurts you to listen. JAM is still alive and regularly fishes some of the most dangerous waters on the east coast. That makes him a couple things, Bat sh!t crazy, Determined, Unwavering from success, and above all safe. He is alive and well enough to continue to contribute almost daily to this forum. He has thought of the as many scenarios as possibly can be thunk. He lives there, he hears the story's, he sees and experiences the life most of us only wish we had. As grown men(women) we all have the right to our own opinion, we have our right to do as we please, and most of all we have the right to disagree. But why the hell do people want to try and discredit one another, insult one another, and generally just be an a$$hole in front of a computer screen? I specialize and consider it one of my strongest characteristics, however I try to play nice in the sandbox of the interweb. Beef is to be "discussed" in person or not at all. (Lesson learned R&R/Chris). 

I use a 5lb anchor because the 3lb would not hold me in my boat fishing the current at the pamlico/neuse mouth. The 5lb holds me every time. My thought process is same as tossing 8's. Dont always need it but works 95% of the time and if it dont the beer does, same as trying to anchor a yak. If 5lb isnt holding I will move to the barn and drink beer. I have probably 40' of line left of the 50' I started with. Cut some off for a stringer a time or two. YMMV depending on your girth and your bobber's drag in the water. A 5 will work everywhere a 3 will but not the other way around.


----------



## NTKG

gilly21 said:


> Ugh Why am I getting in this? :beer:
> 
> Ruddy has been a member since 05 and has contributed a total of 12 posts in his tenyer. What gives him or any of us enough credit to talk sh!t to any one another? Who freaking cares. I dont know Ruddy. JAM is a very respected outfitter and fisherman. I really met him back in 06 he built my first heaver the same year. He landed one of his last Sunday morning drum in front of my truck in April 07 I think it was. Fished beside him a few times, and bull sh!tted as much. Do I think everything he says is gospel, no. do I listen to his opinion yep. But I also will listen to every opinion out there even if from a *********(I am not calling JAM a retard  ). It never hurts you to listen. JAM is still alive and regularly fishes some of the most dangerous waters on the east coast. That makes him a couple things, Bat sh!t crazy, Determined, Unwavering from success, and above all safe. He is alive and well enough to continue to contribute almost daily to this forum. He has thought of the as many scenarios as possibly can be thunk. He lives there, he hears the story's, he sees and experiences the life most of us only wish we had. As grown men(women) we all have the right to our own opinion, we have our right to do as we please, and most of all we have the right to disagree. But why the hell do people want to try and discredit one another, insult one another, and generally just be an a$$hole in front of a computer screen? I specialize and consider it one of my strongest characteristics, however I try to play nice in the sandbox of the interweb. Beef is to be "discussed" in person or not at all. (Lesson learned R&R/Chris).
> 
> I use a 5lb anchor because the 3lb would not hold me in my boat fishing the current at the pamlico/neuse mouth. The 5lb holds me every time. My thought process is same as tossing 8's. Dont always need it but works 95% of the time and if it dont the beer does, same as trying to anchor a yak. If 5lb isnt holding I will move to the barn and drink beer. I have probably 40' of line left of the 50' I started with. Cut some off for a stringer a time or two. YMMV depending on your girth and your bobber's drag in the water. A 5 will work everywhere a 3 will but not the other way around.


someone say *********?


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

Can someone pass the popcorn, I mean really come on!


----------



## jmadre

Surfishn' Dave said:


> Can someone pass the popcorn, I mean really come on!


opcorn:

Don't stop 'em Dave. It's just getting good.


----------



## Surfishn' Dave

I'm not one of these Internet Olympians so I'm not gonna feed into this mess. We're all grown ups here, so lets act like em. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, they're like a$$holes, everyone has one.
I've been on P&S since 2005, I don't post a lot on here because I frequent many other forums including my own clubs forum. Does that make me a person that doesn't know what I'm talking, I don't think so. I'm an educated and very knowledgeable person. I haven't gotten to where I am today by being a butthole. I know Jam, Ruddy, Jeff, Rob and several others that have commented on this topic. We all can't agree about everything nor get along with each other at times, but it is what it is, live with and keep moving on.


----------



## jmadre

Surfishn' Dave said:


> I'm not one of these Internet Olympians so I'm not gonna feed into this mess. We're all grown ups here, so lets act like em. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, they're like a$$holes, everyone has one.
> I've been on P&S since 2005, I don't post a lot on here because I frequent many other forums including my own clubs forum. Does that make me a person that doesn't know what I'm talking, I don't think so. I'm an educated and very knowledgeable person. I haven't gotten to where I am today by being a butthole. I know Jam, Ruddy, Jeff, Rob and several others that have commented on this topic. We all can't agree about everything nor get along with each other at times, but it is what it is, live with and keep moving on.


Regarding the original topic, I use a drysuit because when I went shopping I didn't already have breathable waders, plus I fish alone on deserted sections of the river in the wintertime. My wife had breathable waders so we added a drytop we found cheap at Sierra outdoors. She won't be out without me in the wintertime, so the risk to her is lower if she does get a little water down the neck.

I've talked with multiple people with experience wearing wet wetsuits in cold air, including my wife, and I've formed an opinion about their use.

P.S. - If I remember correctly, the last time Ruddy was in a kayak was in October when a group of 11 of us (including Surfishn' Dave) were chasing Drum in the ocean off Corolla. We had some good conversation and quite a few laughs that day.


----------



## JAM

When someone calls me out I respond, Period Dot, glad to do it in Person, just like I have in the past.(folks tend to call the cops on ya when you do that these days cause we live in a society of Pussies) 

I try and help folks and do not start Sh!t, when Sh!t is started I guarantee I will strike back .. Lot of folks need to re-read, I stated a DRYSUIT is the best and what I would Use IF I fished cold water.(how in the hell is that WRONG).4/3 Oneil 2 Zip Zen and 5 Mil Booties and life is good enough for ME, not for you Fine, I stated that at the start of everyone of my Posts, To each his own.... I do not Know anything, I just do what I've seen work, and pass it on..I do not claim anything, just here to have Fun and see others have Fun too.. You tend to pick things up from lots of different Folks when you Live on and Island and Work in a Tackle Shop... I'm a good Listener.....

I just answered the question and cause someones got BEEF with me, they figured they would take a Poke, to try and cause Harm to my Guide business... I made it clear (In Person) How I felt about that this weekend..

I Sh!t Canned allot of folks I knew 3 years ago, because they Crossed a Line with me. It was MY decision and I guess a Few of them still got beef, again such is Life...I know who they are and they KNOW the Real Reasons Why. It is what it is... But just like this BS Topic, someone decided to Strike First, well I'm Old School and I do not play that..

It's Called Loyalty and Integrity, something allot of People Know nothing about these days, but Such is Life... I'm gonna have FUN regardless...Lets go fishing...

Lots of Stuff goin on in the background, and allot of Unknowing people have hitched their horses to the Wrong Wagon, fortunately I have no dogs in that fight, but I hate to see it go down like it is.. Truth always comes out in the end, and when it does lots of folks will be Shocked... People been Poking round down here, told them I did not know ANYTHING about Anything... None of my business, cause I tend to mind my own...What a concept!!! 

PS Never Seen a Kite Boarder in Waders

PSS if ya run a little piece of chain on your anchor, you can get by with less weight....

JAM


----------



## sand flea

The temperature in this thread needs to come down real fast. If people have personal disputes they can take it over to PM. If it continues people are going to get timeouts.


----------



## gilly21

JAM said:


> PSS if ya run a little piece of chain on your anchor, you can get by with less weight....
> 
> JAM


I did that. I made such a racket cuz of my clumsy dumb a$$. Just went with the 5 to keep it simple. Still make a racket but not quite as much. 
I wear waders cuz I gotem. I have two dry tops, a Aquaskinz, and a Kokatat. Both do pretty well when quick dunked. The Kokatat is better. It had a latex neck and wrists. Combined with two belts one under one over the jacket I have stayed in the water on my back testing for almost ten minutes with little water infiltration. Do I want to be a mile out in the same condition trying to swim back....NO!, but I feel goo enough to fish the sound and bays I fish when its that cold. If I was fishing cold as he11 water a lot I would invest in a dry suit.


----------



## fish militia

gilly21 said:


> I did that. I made such a racket cuz of my clumsy dumb a$$.


You could resolve that by wrapping the chain with electrical tape.


----------



## bronzbck1

I use to slide a bicycle tube over my chain to lessen the noise.


----------

